# Shrimp,dead or alive



## ballquest (Dec 15, 2004)

I need some opinions on shrimp. as to whats best and why ,dead or alive is easy, but could anyone explain the pealed or not pealed,wouldnt do much good to peal a live shrimp,so the question is why peal a dead shrimp?next,is there away to float a line out when the wind is N.E. alot of the time. Thanks,Old Wise Bison.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

I know some like it peeled and some do not. The main thing is fresh, fresh, and fresh. Do not use the head or tail because it will make it spin in the surf. I like to cut mine with a knife. I also tailor the pieces to the size of the fish I target. If you want to save shrimp, you can cut them up and salt them down, peeled of course. This makes for a tougher bait.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Peeling dead shrimp supposedly releases the scent of the shrimp into the water more rapidly so the fish can find it.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*i agree*

peeling the shrimp lets out more scent.....but it also tends to wash out the shrimp alot faster...Don't let it sit too long, change it just like live bait....another thing to keep in mind, when you peel the shrimp. You tend to get alot more bait rip off by the little bait stealer...As for saving shrimp by salting it down.. this washes out the scent of the shrimp and you won't get many hits....(Best bait is fresh dead shrimp)...and if you are just catching bait...The more ripe the shrimp the better at times As for live shrimp, freelining is the way to go here....I feel that alot of people used way to big of a hook, for shrimp...1/0 or 2/0 will hold some pretty big fish....and it won't wear down the shrimp. And learn how to hook the shrimp without killing him, and you will get more bites.....again keep everything small when using small bait. And you will be rewarded


----------



## gzeke33 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Shrimp*

I freeze the shrimp I have left over from fishing for Reds and Trout. (always use live shrimp for them). When I go surf fishing I defrost the fishiand just before putting shrimp on hook I take the head off. This gives plenty of odor. Whitting, Reds, and pompano will hit this bait.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Generally speaking:

Peeling the shrimp increases your chances for hooking up if you rig it on your hook properly. You should pop off the tail and the head, peel the remaining shell off, and thread it on tail end first and end up with the barb just peeking out of the fat end where the head used to connect.

The fish takes the hook easier than if you have a shell on that they also have to contend with. As for freshness, I used to think that is true, but some of the best days I've ever had fishing were with the stinkiest, oldest, ripest-smelling shrimp you've ever seen. Talk about scent dispersion :--|


----------



## ballquest (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info. guys,it ans .my question on shrimp. Gonna find Vic III next mo. and have him show me the drill at s.i. north pier.  Old Wise Bison


----------

